# ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit***



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Everyone that has issues with a common issue between oil cap leaks and low (15-17PSI) chipped boost, an answer is coming!!!
We have a kit that is nearing release after a R&D time and testing on our own in-house test 2.0TFSI vehicles to cure this problem that is striking many of the 2.0Ts that are chipped. The one way valve for the valve cover breather leaks boost into the valve cover, this clearly is NOT a good situation as it is pressurizing the crank case. The weakest gasket is the seal @ the oil cap, thus blowing oil out there and all over the engine bay. Other than the effects and dangers of oil spraying in the engine bay, this offers a bigger internal danger to the engine by pressurizing the crank.
Through testing and development with GIAC we have developed a kit that no longer relys on the factory one-way valve (there is a superceded part, however, this fails also!) and will give you your lost boost back!
We will have prototypes on display this weekend @ H2O international in Ocean City, MD on both of our shop cars, with a full release of the kit next week!!!
-------------------------------
*UPDATED 9/29/06*
Alright everyone, this has clearly gotten MUCH more response than we had ever imagined.... Thus we want to have enough product on hand to fulfill as many orders as possible. Getting this setup to fit the way we want (to fit all vehicles, stock airbox, CAI, etc) has required digging a bit deeper into our bag of resources, thus the slight delay in information.
As stated above we have a prototype on one of our shop cars, however, the plumbing is not the material or route that we would like.
Many have posted and guessed, atleast our first version of this will incorporate an external catch can that will catch any oil that gets puffed out of the valve cover breather. It has a filter on the top to let any fumes out, as well as a drain on the bottom. Now, these cars have SUCH little oil coming out of the valve cover breather that I really don't see anyone having to drain it with any frequency whatsoever. I have run mine to just a downwards pointing dump for over a week now with no visable oil coming out. At this rate, it would be probably twice a year to drain the catch can.
The intake manifold gets blocked off utilizing a silicone hose and aluminum plug. No matter how much boost you are running this shouldn't fail... If it does, you have much bigger issues somewhere... or you didn't use the hose clamps.
Here are a few sneak pictures:


























_Modified by [email protected] at 7:13 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

Outstanding!
I'm sure there will be a lot of people looking for this! Thanks for taking the research and development time! Shows you guys really listen to your customers!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (syntrix)*

nice i will be over to check it out this weekend at your booth


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We will have prototypes on display this weekend @ H2O international in Ocean City, MD on both of our shop cars, with a full release of the kit next week!!!

Damn my Track Day. I wish I could go to H20


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

looking forward to the release!


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

i dont exactly know what this is replacing but i deff think i have a boost leak...dont flame me for not knowing what it is lol peace


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

$5 fake internet buck says diverter valve. Checked it?


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

any idea on what this is going to cost?


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

So you can't bypass the pressure regulator value? how about a pic?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

_Modified by placenta at 10:30 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I attempted the bypass for now, but i dont have the right size hose. I'll prob buy the proper kit anyway, as long as its not too expensive.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*bump*
eagerly awaiting release


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

So, if i don't see any oil leaking from the oil cap, will that still be the potential issue?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

yes you still have it. All VW did was get a tighter cap to seal tighter. you still might have pressure inside. All you need to do is cap off your PCV valve to eliminate it.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (chiuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiuy* »_So, if i don't see any oil leaking from the oil cap, will that still be the potential issue?


^^bump^^
If you're chipped and pushing around 20lbs of boost... then this is very likely an issue for you. It took time before the leak became noticeable on my car... and the whole time my boost numbers were steadily falling.
Can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

So , you are going to plug the port on the manifold then capp off the PCV valve. How will the fumes then vent ?? It has been metered for by the maf - what about sending it back into the inlet after the maf ??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_So , you are going to plug the port on the manifold then capp off the PCV valve. How will the fumes then vent ?? It has been metered for by the maf - what about sending it back into the inlet after the maf ??

PCV "fumes" have never been metered by the MAF, they are just let into the manifold under vacuum.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_then capp off the PCV valve


No... just wait for the kit to be released http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Wait so your just blocking off the PCV valve, and not giving it another way out? I don't quite understand. If that pressure goes in, it has to come out somewhere when under boost.


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

Still waiting for the kit hopfully we can get some more updates today


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

Cool Anand! Can't wait for this kit. I don't notice any leaking but I'm sure I've been lucky as I don't drive the car that much and considering the mods I've done its bound to happen (FMIC, APR Stage 2, etc.)
This kit isn't specific to GIAC right? Might be dumb question but I love asking dubm questions


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Wait so your just blocking off the PCV valve


Like I already said... NO
Just wait for the kit, all questions will be answered. I know Anand was waiting on some supplies that were a little late... but there should be updates soon.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_This kit isn't specific to GIAC right? Might be dumb question but I love asking dubm questions
















Nope, not GIAC specific. Anyone pushing around 20lbs of boost is likely to face this problem...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i tested some boost levels today. my APR maxes out at 17psi absolute top, and usuallly only grows to 15psi under most cases.
i dont think i have this problem, but i'd still like to ensure it never happens.


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

whats it gonna cost? anyone know?


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (kdubz)*

bump for some answers im still waiting i wanna be the 1st to buy this when its released


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (Justinm723)*

We are getting in parts everyday for these kits, and are still deciding on the final setup. Thus I would rather not turn this into a Evo V-Flow ordeal where everyone is getting angry because the final product isn't whats originally "pictured" or spoken about.
Details will be out within the next few days! And those details will include rough pricing!
Thank you all for your support and patience!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are getting in parts everyday for these kits, and are still deciding on the final setup. Thus I would rather not turn this into a Evo V-Flow ordeal where everyone is getting angry because the final product isn't whats originally "pictured" or spoken about.
Details will be out within the next few days! And those details will include rough pricing!
Thank you all for your support and patience!!!

u cocktease








Dave


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

Are you going to be taking any preorder deposits?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Volkswagen Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen Golf* »_Are you going to be taking any preorder deposits?
















No, but If you would like to be kept abreast of updates, in addition to this thread, feel free to send me an email and I'll add your email to the list!
Also, I'd be more than willing to take deposits to my personal wallet.... Can't garuntee you a spot on a pre-order list, but I'd be more than happy to take your money


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha, the Anand fund. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

BUMP for topic subscription


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sincity)*

<- also interested


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

Bump for some answers


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

Anything at all yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Justinm723)*

It is on one of our shop cars right now, however, want to secure being able to get a decent supply of the hose and connectors we are using before posting pictures and final specs on it.
I might be able to snap a few "prelim" pictures this afternoon


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm keeping an eye on this kit. I think this problem plus the stock DV are leaving my car with some vagueness I didn't feel at first.
What parts are included in the kit and about what will it be priced?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It is on one of our shop cars right now, however, want to secure being able to get a decent supply of the hose and connectors we are using before posting pictures and final specs on it.
I might be able to snap a few "prelim" pictures this afternoon









doooo it!!!!
Dave


----------



## mKvDuBBy (Aug 29, 2006)

CANT WAIT . . .


----------



## ShadowBlueGLI (Dec 23, 2005)

Waiting......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (ShadowBlueGLI)*

Alright everyone, this has clearly gotten MUCH more response than we had ever imagined.... Thus we want to have enough product on hand to fulfill as many orders as possible. Getting this setup to fit the way we want (to fit all vehicles, stock airbox, CAI, etc) has required digging a bit deeper into our bag of resources, thus the slight delay in information.
As stated above we have a prototype on one of our shop cars, however, the plumbing is not the material or route that we would like.
Many have posted and guessed, atleast our first version of this will incorporate an external catch can that will catch any oil that gets puffed out of the valve cover breather. It has a filter on the top to let any fumes out, as well as a drain on the bottom. Now, these cars have SUCH little oil coming out of the valve cover breather that I really don't see anyone having to drain it with any frequency whatsoever. I have run mine to just a downwards pointing dump for over a week now with no visable oil coming out. At this rate, it would be probably twice a year to drain the catch can.
The intake manifold gets blocked off utilizing a silicone hose and aluminum plug. No matter how much boost you are running this shouldn't fail... If it does, you have much bigger issues somewhere... or you didn't use the hose clamps.
Here are a few sneak pictures:
























More information coming soon!!!
Thanks for the support on this product!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great, can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Looks awesome, but does this fix the boost leak from the C valves? Are yall going the direction that ATP went with the blockoff and then going to add an aftermakert BOV?


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Faerus)*

No Cliff notes here Bub








Read the entire thread, and you'll get the answer to your query. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Faerus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faerus* »_Looks awesome, but does this fix the boost leak from the C valves?


This has nothing to do with faulty diverter valves.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Faerus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Faerus* »_Looks awesome, but does this fix the boost leak from the C valves? Are yall going the direction that ATP went with the blockoff and then going to add an aftermakert BOV?

No this is completely different than the bypass valves. There could still be a leak from the BPV in addition to this.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Nurendra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nurendra* »_No Cliff notes here Bub








Read the entire thread, and you'll get the answer to your query. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I had read the whole thing before, but now I just reread it and I guess I got confused while reading this and the ATP thread. Guess like we will have to do both to guarantee no boost leaks?


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Faerus)*

I can't wait! i just hope it isn't too expensive


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

yes yes me as well im waiting


----------



## jackmott (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Justinm723)*

I'd be more interested in a replacement valve that will operate like stock but not leak boost.
I dont need a product to block off a hose and put a filter on the breather.


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

jackmott there is no replacement valve


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (jackmott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackmott* »_I'd be more interested in a replacement valve that will operate like stock but not leak boost.
I dont need a product to block off a hose and put a filter on the breather.


technically i agree. but you take when you can get..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (jackmott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackmott* »_I'd be more interested in a replacement valve that will operate like stock but not leak boost.
I dont need a product to block off a hose and put a filter on the breather.

There is a superceded part for the valve, however, this is prone to failure also


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

it must be a LITTLE stronger, right?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_it must be a LITTLE stronger, right?

You were already given the part number, if you want to find out, you're more than welcome to spend the $$$ and do some testing for everyone...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

feel free to post it.


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

Come on how long until we can buy this kit at least give us some pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Justinm723)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinm723* »_Come on how long until we can buy this kit at least give us some pricing

As stated before we aren't ready to release pricing yet as we are still finalizing the materials being used in the kit. We are making sure that it will work on all the applications w/o any issues, look as OEM as possible, etc. We have gone through over a half dozen different possibilities for this product, tossing all those that we felt weren't 100%. This process takes a little time, but in the end is worth it for not only you guys the customers, but for us, the manfacturer.
Personally, I feel it to be much more worth the common good to let the public know what we are working on, but not tell you a release date or price until we have it solid with kits ready to ship. 
Last week I stated that more information would be said this past week, and it was. At this point I can say that final product information _should_ be ready this week. If you have spent any amount of time in the engine bay of a transverse 2.0TFSI you know that "extra room" is not too easy to come by. Sure we could give you three pieces and say "go at it yourself, figure out where to put everything and what to use to connect it all", but thats not a product, thats a DIY. Our goal is to provide a product that just about anyone can easily install, with basic tools, and get their boost back, or prevent future failure of a part that is extremely prone to it. All this while keeping an OE look and using above OE grade materials.
I know this is a problem that is striking many people on this forum, I know this is something a lot of you want, but please just wait it out a bit longer and all your questions will be answered!
Thanks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ready and waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at Induktion for coming out with this fix


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Sounds good Anand, take your time and release price information when you are ready to and have it all well made and ready to be used. Hopefully it won't be too expensive, but I love the picture so far. Right now I'm worried about how long it will be until I get my car back (last Saturday a lady hit me and completely ****ed the rear passenger wheel and there is about 5-6 grand worth of damages).


----------



## snowbooch (Mar 5, 2006)

has this problem presented on any b7 a4's? or does this just seem to be a transverse issue?


----------



## jackmott (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Justinm723)*

My god, you mean someone would actually have to build something?
Or do some research and source a valve that would work from some other car or engine?
Its not necesarily a good thing to have the car atmospherically breathe from the valve cover like this. I'd rather stock up on stock valve and replace them periodically until someone creates a real fix.

_Quote, originally posted by *Justinm723* »_jackmott there is no replacement valve


----------



## jackmott (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Justinm723)*

go to your local autozone and pick up the breather filter, then for find something to shove in the hose on the other end. Should be like $10


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinm723* »_Come on how long until we can buy this kit at least give us some pricing


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (jackmott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackmott* »_Its not necesarily a good thing to have the car atmospherically breathe from the valve cover like this. I'd rather stock up on stock valve and replace them periodically until someone creates a real fix.


The stock valve and gasket will cost you around $100 each time you replace it... have fun with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

bump more info plz


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Running an atmospheric breather filter on the crankcase vacuum vent will cause pressure to build up more easily in the crankcase which will make it more difficult for the rings to seal, you'll lose a little bit of power due to this...plus, the turbo cartridge will have a more difficult time draining oil out of it.
I support the need for a stronger PCV valve, not routing any of the crankcase vent system to atmo.


----------



## dave333 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (bripab007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bripab007* »_Running an atmospheric breather filter on the crankcase vacuum vent will cause pressure to build up more easily in the crankcase 


Just curious, but can you tell me why? I always thought it was more of an emissions thing, not a performance or longevity issue...


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (bripab007)*

Correct me if i'm wrong but during idle the the catchcan or breather will be venting metered air by the MAF.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (DSG604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSG604* »_Correct me if i'm wrong but during idle the the catchcan or breather will be venting metered air by the MAF.

No, there is no metered air going into the valve cover/crank case at all.


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

Are we getting any closer to relese of this thing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Justinm723)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinm723* »_Are we getting any closer to relese of this thing

Yes we are, as stated earlier, more information should be available later this week.... I really wish that we were able to focus 110% of our time working on getting all the materials here and fabricated for this part, however the reality is that we are also a busy full service performance/service/online sales facility and are devoting all the time we can to this product at this time.
When some more tangible information is available you guys will be the first to know!!!
*In other news* we had a customer come in yesterday in a stock A3 that noticed a funny sound and a loss of power, our first guess was this PCV breather, and of course, this was the failure point, on a STOCK car with LESS THAN 6,000 MILES!
Just food for thought


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

i need to change my DV and pcv breather then i will be good to get the chip


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*In other news* we had a customer come in yesterday in a stock A3 that noticed a funny sound and a loss of power, our first guess was this PCV breather, and of course, this was the failure point, on a STOCK car with LESS THAN 6,000 MILES!


AH HA, so that sound wasn't just in my head!!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*In other news* we had a customer come in yesterday in a stock A3 that noticed a funny sound and a loss of power, our first guess was this PCV breather, and of course, this was the failure point, on a STOCK car with LESS THAN 6,000 MILES!


interesting.. as my car has been chipped and boosting 17psi for over 4000 miles with no apparent leaks on my PCV. I guess some people just get lucky with the strength of their valve.


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Guys, 
What about putting a one way valve in line with the PCV and intake manifold. I have a 10 bar one way valve along with the 19mm id hose required. with this set up wont it work as intended ??


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_Guys, 
What about putting a one way valve in line with the PCV and intake manifold. I have a 10 bar one way valve along with the 19mm id hose required. with this set up wont it work as intended ??

thats another good fix. The only problem is the PCV check valve not holding under boost, when flow goes from intake manifold to PCV. And PCV is supposed to stop it.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (dave333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave333* »_Just curious, but can you tell me why? I always thought it was more of an emissions thing, not a performance or longevity issue...

This article looks good: http://www.dragstuff.com/techa....html


----------



## dave333 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (bripab007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bripab007* »_
This article looks good: http://www.dragstuff.com/techa....html

Maybe it's just me, but I don't believe I can say we're running our machines at the same level as motor built to make one 4 second pass over 1320 feet...


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (dave333)*

I don't agree, Dave. That's like saying you don't need a seatbelt because you only take your car to the store and to work. These drag cars have such upgrades to improve the time on that 4 second 1/4 mile pass, sure. But for all the 5.5 second 0-62 passes an ECU tuned 2.0T is going to see, you had better prepare to accomodate that boost made.
I cannot wait for a fix to both the PCV and OEM DV issues. I feel guilty everytime I hit the accelerator.


_Modified by Halloween at 4:26 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## dave333 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Halloween)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halloween* »_I don't agree, Dave. That's like saying you don't need a seatbelt because you only take your car to the store and to work. These drag cars have such upgrades to improve the time on that 4 second 1/4 mile pass, sure. But for all the 5.5 second 0-62 passes an ECU tuned 2.0T is going to see, you had better prepare to accomodate that boost made.
I cannot wait for a fix to both the PCV and OEM DV issues. I feel guilty everytime I hit the accelerator.

_Modified by Halloween at 4:26 PM 10-3-2006_


Yes, I need a lap and shoulder belt, but I don't need a 5 point harness, Nomex suit, breathing gear and a full face helmet to go to the grocery store...


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (dave333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave333* »_Yes, I need a lap and shoulder belt, but I don't need a 5 point harness, Nomex suit, breathing gear and a full face helmet to go to the grocery store...

LOL, then you def don't live in NYC, specifically the Bronx or Manhattan!


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (Halloween)*

apples and oranges.time and again,the vortex way.you can come up with 100 ideas and you can bet there will be 100 different opinions on why they wont work.i would never go as far to compare anything to do with a vw/audi motor,engineering,blah blah to a chevy,ford,dodge,honda,etc.. this fix that we are coming up with is a way to number 1- fix what vw/audi cant do with the cheaply made parts they put on these cars. number 2- a way to save extra time and money on parts and trips to the dealer trying to pinpoint this problem. if we thought in any way shape or form that running a catch can can cause damage to the motor we'd back off this in a heart beat. other turbod vw/audi motors benefit from such mods and so without hesitation we are gonna let this benefit the 2.0t as well. i know some may frown upon using this setup but i can tell you that i wont waste my time waiting around for vw to fix a part that they know damn well as failed time after time since they decided to throw this junking crankcase system on the 1.8ts. bottom line we are trying very hard to put this out there for you the customer and we will let you all know up to the minute details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

What i meant was installing the phneumatic one way valve inbetween the PCV and manifold. Under boost no air will pass through the check valve . Under vac air will be drawn through the valve hence breather fumes as well . 
How do i host pics ??
I can show you how I installed the gizmo


----------



## dave333 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (0027gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_if we thought in any way shape or form that running a catch can can cause damage to the motor we'd back off this in a heart beat. 

I saw some issues with TDI's running a catch can using unheated, short runs of hose, running to and from the can. The water vapor in the mixture would freeze up in cold temps, block the hoses and then plug the crankcase vent. That was not good for gaskets and seals....


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_Jeremy
Induktion Motorsports:410-684-3900
All about dem O's and Ravens!

Go BEARS!!!
(we won't talk about the White SOX...)


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_What i meant was installing the phneumatic one way valve inbetween the PCV and manifold. Under boost no air will pass through the check valve . Under vac air will be drawn through the valve hence breather fumes as well . 
How do i host pics ??
I can show you how I installed the gizmo 
That's probably the best way to do it yet, assuming the one way valve works as intended. If you want, you can send the pics to me at [email protected] and Ill host them for ya.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_What i meant was installing the phneumatic one way valve inbetween the PCV and manifold. Under boost no air will pass through the check valve . Under vac air will be drawn through the valve hence breather fumes as well . 
How do i host pics ??
I can show you how I installed the gizmo 

I have some check valve pics in my own threads. I am interested in what you found. If you cant find a pic host, contact me thru IM.
But that shouldnt really be posted in this thread anyway. This is a verndor thread, not to be polluted with everyones cheaper options.


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

Ok appologies for that - didnt know I was ' polluting' the vendors thread. 
I have another solution using oem parts currently in on the motor . Just need to try it first . 
PS - my check valve worked so well , the lost boost ruptured a new 'C' DV. 
Or so I assume .


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (plutoR)*

Man I'm getting nervous. I have 12000 miles, pushing 22lbs of boost at spike, and absoultely none of these PCV or DV problems. The VW Gods must be smiling on me for now.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_Ok appologies for that - didnt know I was ' polluting' the vendors thread. 
I have another solution using oem parts currently in on the motor . Just need to try it first . 
PS - my check valve worked so well , the lost boost ruptured a new 'C' DV. 
Or so I assume . 

so thats not a great solution then is it?? could the C's really be that weak that 20-21psi will break them? still interested in the check valve you found. You can add it to my non vendor thread if you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_could the C's really be that weak that 20-21psi will break them? 

Yep, dealing with this now







actually C valve failed about 4 days after I got all the boost back


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep, dealing with this now







actually C valve failed about 4 days after I got all the boost back









*knock on wood* My original C valve is still holding strong... and I have a spare just in case http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yep, dealing with this now







actually C valve failed about 4 days after I got all the boost back









hmm.. then i guess thats the one good thing about my APR 91, that peaks at 17-18psi. Hopefully i never see these problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_hmm.. then i guess thats the one good thing about my APR 91, that peaks at 17-18psi. Hopefully i never see these problems.

Just like the PCV check valves these fail on stock boost too... Just thank VAG's wonderful engineering dept for such great products as Bypass valves, check valves, etc! Its nothing new


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So Anand, hurry up and finish the catch-can/breather kit so you can get to work on a stronger diaphram for the stock DV (who needs a whole new DV when its only the rubber failing!)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheZero (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Hi @all
OK anybody tell me what this PCV do and why i should it put away in german, please?
My english is not so good.
Thankx so much


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just like the PCV check valves these fail on stock boost too... Just thank VAG's wonderful engineering dept for such great products as Bypass valves, check valves, etc! Its nothing new








That's something I've always wondered about the engineering that goes into VW's. There always either trying to do some elaborate over-engineering, and failing in the process when it's totally unnecessary. I'm sure a damn ebay BOV set up to reroute would do just as well as that stock electronic DV, and probably last longer too.


----------



## muddyvw (Mar 10, 2004)

if you replaced the dv with a forge unit and installed a one way check valve like plutor suggested would this solve the problem or would another part fail? sorry f this seems like a silly question..


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (muddyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muddyvw* »_if you replaced the dv with a forge unit and installed a one way check valve like plutor suggested would this solve the problem or would another part fail? sorry f this seems like a silly question..

The Forge unit only allows the stock electronic diverter valve to vent to the atmosphere. It allows you to emulate an atmospheric blow off valve when you have an electronic diverter valve. The Forge has not shown to prevent failure of any of the versions of the OEM electronic diverter valve. In principle there is no way it could. If the Forge spacer was the solution, trust me when I say Forge would be very rich right now.
The secondary check valve seems to prevent boost leak due to the weak OEM PCV valve, however it does seemingly immediately expose the next boost leak which is the failure of the OEM electronic diverter valve.


----------



## muddyvw (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks magilson


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (muddyvw)*

Anand, what's the Friday update? Shipping next week, right


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

wow any new information? im waiting


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Justinm723)*

i'm still waiting.. you said end of the week (yesterday).. im gettin antsy


----------



## Justinm723 (May 17, 2006)

bump is this part still active or did u guys just stop doing it??


----------



## mKvDuBBy (Aug 29, 2006)

any updates yet.


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

come one anand your killin me here lol


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (kdubz)*

I can't wait for the second part of my set up...Im so sick of the noise from the bendy straw hose. From time to time airflow will catch it and make it whistle. other than that it works like a charm.


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ***Induktion Motorsports High Boost Breather Kit*** (kdubz)*

been a while now..


----------



## p8nt997 (Jun 22, 2006)

dead...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

lesson learned. never post up a product before its available..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (p8nt997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p8nt997* »_dead... 

Not dead! Actually I have been on vacation for the past few days, and am trying to get back up to speed regarding the progress with the kit as well as with everything else going on around the shop.....
This certainly hasn't been forgotten about yet, unfortunately we aren't willing to settle with the answer a vendor is giving us regarding 4-6weeks lead time on a few key components, so we are still looking elsewhere for the parts


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow.. so youre saying that we are going to have to wait another like month before its available?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kdubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdubz* »_wow.. so youre saying that we are going to have to wait another like month before its available?

No, saying that we are working on different suppliers to have it sooner than that!


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh ok good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

How much longer and what is the price going to be?


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Still anticipating the release







.


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Faerus)*

Benchmarks? Timetables?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (.:R:.)*

I made my own for the mean time


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_I made my own for the mean time









any pics or a fresh post on that?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*

anand, use your new super powers and take some pics


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
any pics or a fresh post on that?

sure. I'll post pictures after work, im writting an estimate on pathways now for a customer


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

i'm waiting for this thing too, does anyone know a specific release date yet?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*

bump


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (stuttgart23)*

What's the latest, any info for a possible release date?


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (stuttgart23)*

I think they gave up...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_I think they gave up...









Not quite







I spoke with Alain on the phone today, as well as others in the past few days, and as I told him, we are encountering a supply issue on a key part, thus I'd much rather not start selling it to find out that after 5 units ship we don't have a supplier for something.
Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

when when when??? and how much


_Modified by rysskiiy3 at 9:37 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (rysskiiy3)*

Bumpin


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

will this kit be out before c-mas?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (blackgti06)*


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (blackgti06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackgti06* »_will this kit be out before c-mas?

sema's over


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (2zzge)*

I think he meant christmas...
This has been going on FOR MONTHS.
I give up on it.


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont think its ever gonna come out. They could atleast show us some pics.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

damn its been a month since their last post


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (rysskiiy3)*

anything on this???? I have been waiting for this fix to come out and still nothing.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

????


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (rysskiiy3)*

This is hilarious........putting a 0ne way check valve between the valve cover and the intake manifold is not rocket science!!Just purchase a solid one way check valve,and plumb it in there!!I whip these things up in about 15 minutes........done.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_This is hilarious........putting a 0ne way check valve between the valve cover and the intake manifold is not rocket science!!Just purchase a solid one way check valve,and plumb it in there!!I whip these things up in about 15 minutes........done.

look their is even a how to








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2919679


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









My concern would be with how the system works and it being vented to atmosphere.
If you look at the pic above you will notice two types of PCV flow. One is under boost and one is under vacum. The key is actually under both conditions there is vacum just in different places. While your intake manifold is pressurized and the turbo is spinning to make the boost, before the turbo is under high vacum. That is the green arrows in the picture. 
Basically when you are in boost it uses that vacum for the PCV system and closes off to the intake manifold as the source. If you notice there is an arrow for a check valve. This prevents boost from being blown back out into the inlet and only pressurize the inlet, in most case that is assuming the check valve does not fail.
However if you eliminate the vacum from the manifold and hook up just a catch can that is vented to atmoshere you are adding the possibilty of other issues.
If that check valve is meant to stop intake manifold pressure from being blown back into the turbo inlet. It however does not necessarily prevent the inlet from drawing air in from the PCV. If you are bypassing the inlet manifold because the check valve for that has failed and you hook it up to atmosphere you are now going to be drawing in air through the catch can. That air is unmetered since the connection to the inlet is after the MAF. It could all depend on whether that second check valve fails or not. But by connecting it to atmosphere you are increasing this risk.
It should not be a safety concern because our MAFs are really just for idle, part throttle and changing of load. The Primary 02 sensor remains in closed loop most of the time so under WOT even if un metered air was coming in the 02 sensor should correct. But the car can only adapt so much. You could end up chasing your tail over a problem as simple as the catch can you installed to correct another problem is allowing unmetered air into the system.
I am all for catch cans, but never those just vented to atmosphere especially on a modern engine as complex as ours.
There is a reason why, as others mentioned already, drag cars spend hundreds to thousands of dollars on vacum systems for their crank cases, that with this system you are now eliminating. Motorcycles do it also with their emissions pumps.
Keeping a vacum in the crank case is important, opening up the PCV to atmosphere is eliminating some of the build in performance tricks we take for granted and opens up the chance for other problems.
Sorry if anyone feels that this is knocking the product I just felt I should add some what seems to be overlooked aspects of the system to the mix so people better understand what is going on in the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

well said


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Induktion Motorsports gets a big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on this one. It was a bad idea to begin with, but gained alotta interest since it was the only proposed solution at the time. They shoulda just admitted that they backed out, instead of just jerking everybody around with this "supplier" stuff.


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

so they are not comming out with a pcv fix kit?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (blackgti06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackgti06* »_so they are not comming out with a pcv fix kit?

I think the previous poster is assuming that. Go back a page and look for anand's responses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_They shoulda just admitted that they backed out, instead of just jerking everybody around with this "supplier" stuff.

Justin,
As I just told Gunnar (Gunjr) on the phone, as well as a few other forum members that have contacted us in the past few days, this is still a project that we are thinking about. However, after our delay in trying to get a specific set of bends made for the piping for this PCV breather system, our day to day operations over powered our free time in trying to establish this setup. Although we are a well established shop we don't have the R&D or fabrication personnel to take on production at this time. We have one fabricator who is our lead tech and also handles all the large "projects", which at the moment include a twin turbo HPA R32 and finishing up a VF Stage 3 R32, and a BT 1.8T kit that arrived today. We are looking forward to moving to a larger facility in a few months time, at which point we will have room to hire more technicians/fabricators and sales people. Hopefully at that time we can think about putting more of our one-off in-house fabrications into a production version.
Since when we first started thinking about this the number of failures of this part have exponentially increased, and with that, a number of good DIY solutions. These include the OE upgraded valve (that still does fail, however, seems to last longer) as well as Tom (digitalhippie)'s in-line check valve fix. As of right now, either running it straight to atmosphere with a plug on the intake manifold, or one of the above fixes is the best route I can tell any customer or forum member to take, as there is no release date in sight for our kit as of right now.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Justin,
As I just told Gunnar (Gunjr) on the phone, as well as a few other forum members that have contacted us in the past few days, this is still a project that we are thinking about. However, after our delay in trying to get a specific set of bends made for the piping for this PCV breather system, our day to day operations over powered our free time in trying to establish this setup. Although we are a well established shop we don't have the R&D or fabrication personnel to take on production at this time. We have one fabricator who is our lead tech and also handles all the large "projects", which at the moment include a twin turbo HPA R32 and finishing up a VF Stage 3 R32, and a BT 1.8T kit that arrived today. We are looking forward to moving to a larger facility in a few months time, at which point we will have room to hire more technicians/fabricators and sales people. Hopefully at that time we can think about putting more of our one-off in-house fabrications into a production version.
Since when we first started thinking about this the number of failures of this part have exponentially increased, and with that, a number of good DIY solutions. These include the OE upgraded valve (that still does fail, however, seems to last longer) as well as Tom (digitalhippie)'s in-line check valve fix. As of right now, either running it straight to atmosphere with a plug on the intake manifold, or one of the above fixes is the best route I can tell any customer or forum member to take, as there is no release date in sight for our kit as of right now.
Understood, I just think it woulda been better for you to maybe just let everyone know that would be unable to produce it until further notice. The last actual reply from ya was a month ago and there is still ppl looking for an update.
Just my $.02, but if you ever do get around to making this maybe you should rethink the breather. A good idea would be to supply a fancy little sealed catch can with bracket, the tubing and a check valve. Now I'd buy that, if it wasn't already on my list of things to make.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

???


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

So this will never happen?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

So this will never happen?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

i talked to them a while back and they said no. but BSH is making one
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...17454


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_So this will never happen?

Unfortunately we still don't have any plans to go through with a production run of this because of our current schedule!


----------

